# RV no jacks



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

With my 2 Great Danes our RV without jacks can occasionally feel the van rock as they move around.

Does anyone have some form on jacks like a caravan to keep it steady.


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Got these installed on my Chateau before it was shipped.

<>

They are electric jacks. Not sure if they would lift the thing off the ground but they do a hell of a job at stopping it leaning!!!!

They work really well and camping world will ship to the UK.

Have a look at the other jacking systems on their site www.campingworld.com
Oh yes and become a member and save 10% on all purchases (and shipping!!)

Thanks

Dazzer


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Hi Guys had loads of yanks A small bottle jack on the rear tow bar will stop 99% of the sway, as does a jack under the step. What ever you do do not have electric jacks that swing down through 90 degrees as they will hit the ground too soon nine times out of ten and push the van forward instead of up.

Jacks must drop down vertically and by choice hydraulically to be worth retro fitting. I have fitted both types on dozens of vans over the years. And I have always given people the same advice.


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

Hi RR

If it was me I'd buy 4 cheapo hydraulic bottle jacks - 2 tonne capacity would be plenty big enough. Should be no more than a few quid each.

When you position them under the coach, you need to bear in mind two points.

Firstly, they probably won't have enough travel to reach the chassis rails. So you'll need some quite chunky blocks of wood to put them on.

Secondly, make sure you dont jack under the axles. You need to get to a sprung hard point - preferably a chassis rail.

Then if you just pump them up until they take some load, you should find some improvement.

Depending on your memory, you may also want to make a 'remove the jacks' sign that you put over the dashboard, or fix to obstruct the ignition key slot.

Above would only stop rock & roll. You could use the same system for levelling, but the jacks would then need to be 6 tonnes capicity each, and you'd need to be very careful to jack onto a chassis rail. And to ensure you chock the wheels to prevent the coach rolling off the jacks.


----------



## 89338 (May 20, 2005)

Have a look at  these I have the same problem on my RV. Thinking of doing the same.

Regards

Lampie


----------



## 89338 (May 20, 2005)

Sorry that link did not work for some reason, but searce on that company site.

Regards


Lampie


----------

